# Unexplained Gut Issues



## chrismikayla (Jun 12, 2018)

So about two years ago I started on a low carb diet. At the same time I ate a lot of watermelon to curb my sweet tooth. I seriously ate an entire watermelon per day by myself. My health steadily declined with fatigue, bloating, pains, and reflux. Even WATER makes me sick when I have flare ups. At the same time I recently found I was deficient in magnesium so Im not sure if the magnesium caused my gut issues or the other way around. There seems to be conflicting information about what digestive disorder I have and the appropriate diet. I crave sugar so going sugar free has been hard so I still eat fruit rather than processed sugars. Anyone been through anything similar. Could excessive fructose be the cause of my symptoms?


----------

